# Salat IM Teich?



## lockenwolf (18. Mai 2017)

Ich verstehe ja, dass viele auf der Suche nach Nährstoffzehrerwundern sind - aber diese Variante finde ich bemerkenswert. Eigentlich auch irgendwie eine witzige Idee, den Salat im Teich anzubauen.

Hm. Youtubeverlinkung hat bei mir nicht geklappt.  Ich lass den Link mal einzeln hier: 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2m30DBCLU64_

Was denkt ihr? Käme es für euch infrage?


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Mai 2017)

Ob ich nun Salat, __ Brunnenkresse oder ähnliches auf die Schwimminsel pflanze, spielt eigentlich keine Rolle.
Dient den Koi als Schattenspender oder eventuell als kleine Futterspende (meine fressen kein Grün).


----------



## mitch (18. Mai 2017)

das hab ich auch schon mal probiert und nennt sich *Aquaponik*
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/389315/



 



Aquaponik ==>
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/382237/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/search/432522/?q=aquaponik&o=date​


----------



## rollikoi (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo

generell sehe ich es auch so wie Fabian.
Aber ich finde den Gedanken gut, Freunden einen Salat anzubieten mit der Bemerkung "frisch aus dem Teich".

LG Bernd


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2017)

@mitch und wie war die Ernte?
Hast wohl zuviel Nahrungskonkurenten gehabt, kann ja auch nicht jeder einen Koipool haben


----------



## mitch (18. Mai 2017)

Hi René,


troll20 schrieb:


> Hast wohl zuviel Nahrungskonkurenten gehabt


  so schaut dann der Filtergrabensalat halt aus  aber den versuch war es wert, und keine __ schnecken


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Mai 2017)

Hallo, is ja genial 
Chiao Moni


----------



## center (19. Mai 2017)

Irgendwo gibts auch ein Video, wo sowas ganz groß und professionell in einem Gewächshaus angelegt wurde.


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2017)

_View: https://youtu.be/m7GZUilcki4_

http://www.ecf-farmsystems.com
Sucht das ?


----------

